# Bad time to visit France



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello all,

When in the summer do you not recommend going to France....i.e what are the French summer holiday dates?

Thanks in advance

DD


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

These are threads with a similar question:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/fsearch-results.html

And this one in particular:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11830.html&highlight=french+school+holidays


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

a lot of sites near the coast are full for hire caravans from the 5th july find a area and check the camp web sites


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

July and August are the best ones to avoid... say the pundits

don't know if it's true or not 'cos I've always taken the advice :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I once didn't take the advice and spent half my holiday on the Sol route in the biggest jam I have ever seen. Made the M25 look reasonable. Also the coast road is a nightmare and finding a bit of sand free from naked bosoms is almost impossible. But hey, it's a holiday and sometimes you have to make sacrifices. :roll:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi DD,

there are no bad times for the whole of France. However: 

Avoid the Mediterranean coast between mid-July and end of August! 

And, should you dislike fireworks, then strictly avoid the whole of France on July 14th.

All the rest should at all times be agreeable, however you might feel the need to learn German if you are in the Bretagne region during August. :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Up until last year we have always had to take our main holiday in July /August. If you stay away from the tourist trap areas then you should have no problems with campsites or busy roads. I can't recall ever being turned away from a site. France is so much bigger than UK so the crowds tend to spread out more. 

Take note of the national holidays (see websites) and shop accordingly. Shops close and so do many petrol stations. Those on the autoroute are usually open but it is an expensive way to get fuel if you have to pay tolls as well !

If you want empty roads then between 12 and 1pm any day - when the world stops for lunch under a shady tree !

G


----------



## fingzuk (May 12, 2006)

*Med in July and August*

Hello everyone I am a new member and I was just wondering why Boff advises to avoid the Med Coast in July and August ? We (my hubby & me ) are off touring through France and on to the Costa del sol, mid July until the 30th August !!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We have found that from Mid August it starts to get a little quiter, I think many of the Spanish take the end of July up around Mid August and then return to work.

We have been going to the camp sites in France and Spain for about 5 Years but don't go out until around the 12th August, the 1st week seems very busy but by our 2nd week there seems a lot less tourers around

Hugh


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

We went to Normandy last August (end week) no problems at all.
Gary


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Med in July and August*



fingzuk said:


> Hello everyone I am a new member and I was just wondering why Boff advises to avoid the Med Coast in July and August ?


Hi,

from mid-July to end of August there are school holidays in the whole of France. And many other countries as well. Means that especially the Med Coast is always very crowded. Including all negative aspects of mass tourism like high prices, low quality of service, overcrowded camp sites requiring long-term pre-booking, increased theft rates etc.

However, this is only valid for the immediate coast line. Just some kilometres away from the coast it will be much better. Major tourist traps exempted.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

